# Squeaky knees, any ideas?



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

This one's been puzzling me for a while. I've tried looking up information on it, but have been coming up short. I'm 24, 5'11", ride a few times a week (both mtb and road) and try to get in 150 miles or so a week.

When I ride in the seat, my knees tend to make a sqeaking sound on the downstroke. A lot of times my left knee won't do it, but my right knee does it pretty consistently. I've played around with the fit, saddle position, cleat position, but it doesn't seem to affect it. There's no pain, either, which I find odd. Sometimes it'll also go away. My knees just... squeak. And yes, it's definitely coming from my knees, not a creaking from the bike. 

Anyone else have this or have any ideas?


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*squeaking?*

I don't think I've ever heard that in my entire life, I didn't know that it was possible for bones to "squeak". Maybe you need more oils in your diet?  

Either that or see an orthopedist...


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

BenWA said:


> I don't think I've ever heard that in my entire life, I didn't know that it was possible for bones to "squeak". Maybe you need more oils in your diet?
> 
> Either that or see an orthopedist...


It's been going on for a while. At first I thought my cleats for my pedals were squeaking, but I ruled those out after a while.

I dunno... I eat well, take glucosamine and choindritin supplements, eat my flax oil and seeds, stay well hydrated... yeh, I think I might need to pick the head of an orthopedist who has sports knowledge.


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> This one's been puzzling me for a while. I've tried looking up information on it, but have been coming up short. I'm 24, 5'11", ride a few times a week (both mtb and road) and try to get in 150 miles or so a week.
> 
> When I ride in the seat, my knees tend to make a sqeaking sound on the downstroke. A lot of times my left knee won't do it, but my right knee does it pretty consistently. I've played around with the fit, saddle position, cleat position, but it doesn't seem to affect it. There's no pain, either, which I find odd. Sometimes it'll also go away. My knees just... squeak. And yes, it's definitely coming from my knees, not a creaking from the bike.
> 
> Anyone else have this or have any ideas?


I think the only and obvious solution is amputation. No more knees...no more squeaks. Good luck, stumpy.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

my suspicion is that it is NOT coming from your knees...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

BenWA said:


> my suspicion is that it is NOT coming from your knees...


It's not the knees. This sounds like another one of these whoppers that becoming ever more popular here.


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

It sounds (no pun intended) like a standard case of muris agito cruris.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

grampy bone said:


> I think the only and obvious solution is amputation. No more knees...no more squeaks. Good luck, stumpy.


With my luck, my prosthetic legs would squeak.



BenWA said:


> my suspicion is that it is NOT coming from your knees...


That's what I thought for the longest time. I'm absolutely certain that that's where it's coming from though. I hear it on both my road and my mountain bike. New pedals, new shoes, new cleats... same squeak. It does seem to be worse when I'm riding out on the road. There's no squeaking when I'm out of the saddle. It's definitely coming from my knees.



rocco said:


> It's not the knees. This sounds like another one of these whoppers that becoming ever more popular here.


You're welcome to believe me or not. Just because you haven't experienced it doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. I posted it here because it only happens when I ride, usually on the road, so I was hoping that maybe someone else had come across this or has advice regarding bike fit. It seems be pretty unusual, so I'll just end up making an appointment at the orthopedist and see what comes of that. If I wanted to tell you a whopper, I'd be telling you about the century I rode last week in under 3 hours, and how I can sustain a 245bpm HR for the entire ride. Would you like fries with that? 



rocco said:


> It sounds (no pun intended) like a standard case of muris agito cruris.


This made me laugh, thanks.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

I've done some more searching, and I've finally come across some information that might be helpful for me, but I'll still ask a professional at some point.

patellar tendinitis:
Tendonitis is inflammation of a tendon, usually from overuse. With repeated irritation and thus inflammation, scarring can occur. The tearing and resulting scarring increase friction as the tendon moves. *As a result, the tendon might squeak like a rusty hinge or piece of dry leather when you bend your knee.* This is called crepitus and reflects both the inflammation and the lack of normal lubrication of the tendon. The result is pain.
-Taken from the "Cycling Performance Tips" website here.

Apparently it's also in the "Andy Pruitt's Medical Guide for Cyclists"
http://www.roadbikerider.com/ap_excerpt.htm

I don't know how the heck I didn't come across this before.

Put that "whopper" in your pipe and smoke it, rocco. Whopper indeed.

I always try to spin when I'm road riding, but I'll pick up a cadence sensor and see what kind of rpms I'm turning. Looks like the glucosamine/chondroitin should be helping. EDIT: From doing some searching on "patellar tendinitis" here on RBR, I think one big thing I need to focus on more is stretching. I usually warm up on the bike by going slow for a few miles, but I think I need to stretch before that. I'll give that a try for a while.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

WD-40? =)

I'd definately see a doctor...


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> With my luck, my prosthetic legs would squeak.
> 
> 
> That's what I thought for the longest time. I'm absolutely certain that that's where it's coming from though. I hear it on both my road and my mountain bike. New pedals, new shoes, new cleats... same squeak. It does seem to be worse when I'm riding out on the road. There's no squeaking when I'm out of the saddle. It's definitely coming from my knees.
> ...



I understand what you're dealing with...

In a past life I was into running. Lots of running! 10ks, marathons, where ever I could find one plus the daily 10 to 12 mile runs. I was addicted to the endorpine release.  Sometimes it was like I was floating over the road. 

After years of abuse, my knees started sounding like popping corn when I walked and even more noticably when I climbed stairs. Then the squeak... at first I didn't realize where it was coming from but during a visit to my orthopedic doc, he had me do some squats because I was complaining about pain in my knees during my runs which got to the point where I was in pain all the time. Oops!

After a few regiments of steroids and time off, the pain went away but the noises stayed. I stopped running and went to strictly riding my bikes. That was 18 years ago. To this day they still pop and squeek. It is sometimes so loud my friends make comments. I do glucosamine, flax, all the good things I'm suppose to do and there is no pain anymore unless I ride too hard and push a too large of gear.

The noise, however, is a given... it's not in my head, it's in my knees!

Cheers


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*good knee forum*

you might get some answers on the Knee Geeks message boards (you have to register to post):

http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEtalk/


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

BenWA said:


> you might get some answers on the Knee Geeks message boards (you have to register to post):
> 
> http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEtalk/


Good lord, there's a dedicated forum for everything out there. lol

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

Ah yes... leave it to the Britts.

Been there! Good stuff!

Cheers


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Remove, lube, and tighten your patella.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*why*



Dwayne said:


> With my luck, my prosthetic legs would squeak.
> 
> 
> That's what I thought for the longest time. I'm absolutely certain that that's where it's coming from though. I hear it on both my road and my mountain bike. New pedals, new shoes, new cleats... same squeak. It does seem to be worse when I'm riding out on the road. There's no squeaking when I'm out of the saddle. It's definitely coming from my knees.
> ...


Go to a doctor.

Do not wonder what is happening.

My knees no longer squeek. They crunch and crackle, kind of like the cereal. Good days, little or no pain. Bad days.....well, lets just say, you should really go to the doctor. There is a most touching thread on knee pain that can be found if you want.


----------



## chipped teeth (Apr 18, 2005)

*Britts?*



everydaybike said:


> Ah yes... leave it to the Britts.
> 
> Been there! Good stuff!
> 
> Cheers


Like Britt Eckland, Donna Britt...


----------

